# Breathing heavy and acting differently?



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

My 5.5 year old male Golden seems to be breathing really heavy, balks at eating and seems to be walking more slowly than usual. Kind of reminds me how I feel when I have finished a huge thanksgiving dinner.
Any thoughts?
christine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has he been to the vet lately? If not then I think a vet visit is in order. Has it been recently unseasonably warmer there, then that can have an effect. Maybe start your walks early in the morning before it gets hot and in the evening after it cools down some. They make some ****** bandanas like this site http://www.cooldoggs.com/ and that might help. Good luck!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to the vet. Changes in breathing and eating can be signs of serious trouble. Anything happen before the behavior changes?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

If he's not eating and having trouble breathing, I'd have him at the vet immediately.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't wait. Get to the vet ASAP. Trouble breathing and not eating in a dog is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Panting is often a sign of pain or stress. That combined with being lethargic and not eating may well indicate that something is wrong. When was the last time he ate? Was it a big meal? Is he a fast eater generally? Does he seem to be having trouble getting comfortable?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I would take your dog to the vet asap, I have also heard panting is a sign of pain. I hope everything is ok, please keep us informed.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Absolutely. Nothing scares me more than a Golden that won't eat.



mdoats said:


> If he's not eating and having trouble breathing, I'd have him at the vet immediately.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Just to clarify, he is eating, just takes his time and does not seem quite as interested. I did call to get a vet appointment and will be taking him this week. The heat and humidity has gotten much worse in the last 2 weeks and this could be it. Will keep you posted.
Thanks!


----------

